# Is the internet distracting you?



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Generally, does it keep you from doing whatever it is you should be doing, or what you want to do?


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

What did you say


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Kieran said:


> Generally, does it keep you from doing whatever it is you should be doing, or what you want to do?


No never not nohow it is my slave for me to do what I want with...


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Well it won't once I've set all the Moron's like you right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

So it’s having a positive effect all round :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Distracting me? Of course not. But I do keep an eye on the news, especially Fox.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Silly contits if you ask me


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

That's what my wife says it does...I'm practicing my guitar now, really!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Generally, does it keep you from doing whatever it is you should be doing, or what you want to do?


Yes, it certainly stops me from doing as much housework or reading or exercising as I *should*.
And when things turn caustic on TC, it stops me sleeping too.

But so much of what I *want* to do is internet connected now, such as playing folk tunes on my fiddle along with YouTube videos, or finding examples of composers' work there to enhance my general education. And if I want to look something up, some biographical data or the meaning of a new buzzword I've read in the newspaper, what could be handier than Google?


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Kieran said:


> Generally, does it keep you from doing whatever it is you should be doing, or what you want to do?


What I want is for it to keep me from doing whatever it is that I should be doing, so success all round, I think.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

It can be, but I also need it for my work, what with clients being far away most of the time, usually overseas at that.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes! Damn you internet \m/


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I would not waste time on the internet but for forums like this which I cannot resist browsing.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I would not waste time on the internet but for forums like this which I cannot resist browsing.


That and looking for new music!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You could waste more time trying to find real people in your own neighborhood to talk about and listen to classical music. I've found a total of three in 35 years.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

starthrower said:


> You could waste more time trying to find real people in your own neighborhood to talk about and listen to classical music. I've found a total of three in 35 years.


Excellent point. The internet has allowed like interested people from all over the world to get together and share in their interests.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

starthrower said:


> You could waste more time trying to find real people in your own neighborhood to talk about and listen to classical music. I've found a total of three in 35 years.


I have been advocating this for a few months now we hit a low of 4 in our music group but we are up to 6 again all classical aficionados and 3 of us are Jazz followers, and 4 play instruments. We meet once a month.


----------

